# Border grass?



## RiverRat1962

I do not know the correct name of the grass, it grows about 6" or 8" and stays where you plant it. I see it a lot around flower beds and walkways as border plants. Anyone know what it is and where to get any?


----------



## TheAnt

monkey grass, there is also leriope, verigated and green


----------



## TheAnt

trabajado con mojados antes Universidad de Houston


----------



## w_r_ranch

Tom, you can find both of these at any nursery/garden center (buy them in 3.5" pots - never pay more than $1.19) . In 3 yrs you'll be dividing them & either giving them away or making more borders (LOL!!!).

Liriope is similar to Mondo grass in appearance and function. It is often used as a border, along sidewalks, in gardens or as turf in a backyard. Both are hardy, deer resistant plants that withstand dry conditions and can grow in both sun and shade. The decision over which to use is a matter of preference, however there are several distinctions that may make one more advantageous than the other for your landscaping needs
.
Liriope is often known as lilyturf due to the fact that it is a member of the lily family. Liriope has thicker roots than Mondo grass and can withstand colder temperatures than its close cousin. For this reason it is successful in many areas where Mondo grass will not grow. Liriope plants are fuller and taller than Mondo plants, reaching an average height of 14". One distinguishing feature that many folks enjoy are the colorful flowers that the plant produces. While Mondo flowers are typically white or light purple in color, liriope produce spikes of violet or blue flowers that appear each summer. Variegated liriope varieties also have gold or silvery streaks on their leaves, adding even more color to your yard, however the variegated varieties prefer much more shade the non-variegated.

I personally prefer lirope over monkey grass and have use it as a border for the flower beds on all of our homes. PM me if you need specifics.










Lirope (above)










Mondo (aka Monkey Grass) above


----------



## RiverRat1962

Thanks Ant. I looked up "monkey grass" and found it. I like the "black mondo" variety.. If its evergreen and the freeze doesn't kill it I may get some to landscape around my place. I'm getting to old to run the trimmer and I can plant this grass as border around the house and trees and just mow up next to it and save myself a lot of labor and trimmer line/gas..


----------



## RiverRat1962

w_r_ranch said:


> Tom, you can find both of these at any nursery/garden center (buy them in 3.5" pots - never pay more than $1.19) . I personally prefer lirope over monkey grass and have use it as a border for the flower beds on all of our homes. PM me if you need specifics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lirope (above)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo (aka Monkey Grass) above


Wow, $1.19 for a 3.5"... wonder if I can start my own from seed? I been just using round up and it leaves the "dead look" plus its getting expensive. $26.00 for enough to mix 6 gallons..


----------



## RiverRat1962

I'll need enough to plant about 1000 ft..


----------



## w_r_ranch

RiverRat1962 said:


> Wow, $1.19 for a 3.5"... wonder if I can start my own from seed? I been just using round up and it leaves the "dead look" plus its getting expensive. $26.00 for enough to mix 6 gallons..


LOL!!! Depends on the "look" you want....

I have areas I spray all the time too, little by little I lay down a weed barrier & a layer of bull rock (like around the septic tank). I thought you wanted it for a border...

BTW, you're getting away cheap at $26!!! It costs me $170 three times a year just to do my yard & the road to the house. Heck, Eraser (round up) is up to $85 for 2.5 gal. now.



RiverRat1962 said:


> I'll need enough to plant about 1000 ft..


One every sq/ft.


----------



## RiverRat1962

w_r_ranch said:


> LOL!!! Depends on the "look" you want....
> 
> I have areas I spray all the time too, little by little I lay down a weed barrier & a layer of bull rock (like around the septic tank). I thought you wanted it for a border...
> 
> BTW, you're getting away cheap at $26!!! It costs me $170 three times a year just to do my yard & the road to the house. Heck, Eraser (round up) is up to $85 for 2.5 gal. now.


Yeah, the little 36.8 oz bottle at tractor supply makes 6 gallons. I use two bottles every other month to keep the weeds off the fence lines and a little around the shop, driveway and barn.. Adds up to $50 every other month in the summer..



> One every sq/ft.


 I'll have to get fifty or a hundred at a time.. I guess I'll buy the "Awesome Auger" to plant them with.. LMAO


----------



## RiverRat1962

On further investigation...

Monkey Grass

Monkeygrass is the popular name for two look-alike plants that are used for borders and ground covers. One type, liriope muscari, is well-mannered and stays where you plant it.

The other kind, *liriope spicata, is very aggressive and difficult to control.*

Yikes!


----------



## baytownboy

Remember one thing about borders, COPPERHEADS LOVE THESE DARK THICK PLACES TO HIDE, I KNOW. I had monkey grass at Lake Sam Rayburn, but had to dig it all up around the walkway, because of those little boogers!!


----------



## redexpress

RiverRat....the feed store in Raywood has the high concentrate RoundUp in the 2 gal jug for about $60.


----------

